# Traffic to site but no calls



## Nordmanslawn (10 mo ago)

Hi new here and to the online space. We’re getting traffic to our website but no calls.

Anyone willing to give a few tips or suggestions?









Nordman's Master Lawn & Landscape - Best Choice Landscaping


We provide: Landscaping, Bobcat Services, Lawn Care, Snow Removal, Landscape Design, Landscape Maintenance. Call to book your summer service today!




nordmanslandl.com


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Nordmanslawn said:


> Hi new here and to the online space. We’re getting traffic to our website but no calls.
> 
> Anyone willing to give a few tips or suggestions?
> 
> ...


Some photos of your actual jobs/crew would probably help. The only one that looks like it might be yours is the one with the excavators.

As is, your website comes off like you’re still waiting for your first customer. If that’s your situation, it might help to get your first leads/sales in some other fashion, get photos of the work, maybe a review or something, then revisit the website.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

The internet is for everyone. The Home Mag only gets mailed to qualified prospects. They got over 100K of my money last year; good value.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

References are where your bread will get buttered.

Until that happens, you need to have some flash. Constant updates to you FB page, letters on your truck, spring specials, etc.

I get thousands of views on my FB page, and maybe one or two calls each time, people love to browse, but just like car shopping, most people only like looking.

Websites are fine and all, but you need to hit people where they browse the most. $100 on FB ads will generate lots of traffic and views to your page, you can narrow your demographic to whoever you want and whichever regions you want. Every time I've dropped a couple hundred on FB ads I've sold a could grand worth of work. Most people spend most of their free time scrolling through FB and Insta, they are a captive audience at that point.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

NYCB said:


> References are where your bread will get buttered.
> 
> Until that happens, you need to have some flash. Constant updates to you FB page, letters on your truck, spring specials, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to hear you've had real results from FB. Are you promoting your page, or writing up some concrete sales copy and boosting it?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Over half the traffic on the innernets are bots and crawlers.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Kowboy said:


> The internet is for everyone. The Home Mag only gets mailed to qualified prospects. They got over 100K of my money last year; good value.


Interesting. Looks like you have to have some kinda deal to get any attention in there. If it works, it works.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

480sparky said:


> Over half the traffic on the innernets are bots and crawlers.


Sounds like something a bot would say to throw the dogs off the scent.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

reggi said:


> Sounds like something a bot would say to throw the dogs off the scent.


Bots don't post thousands of posts on a forum just to make such a statement.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

480sparky said:


> Bots don't post thousands of posts on a forum just to make such a statement.


That we're aware of. But one has to wonder what the next level bot will be capable of. Random pics/memes for fun? Easy peasy. Smaller Off Topic threads? All day long, just quote anybody with less than ten posts and say "350", "got what ya paid for", etc. Somebody could program that.

Tougher would be post a pic of your current job, but even that's not impossible.

The only real way to tell a bot from a human is to low key insert film references into the conversation. Bots won't know what you're talking about. We'll lose a few members who don't watch movies, but you can't have it all.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

reggi said:


> That we're aware of. But one has to wonder what the next level bot will be capable of. Random pics/memes for fun? Easy peasy. Smaller Off Topic threads? All day long, just quote anybody with less than ten posts and say "350", "got what ya paid for", etc. Somebody could program that.
> 
> Tougher would be post a pic of your current job, but even that's not impossible.
> 
> The only real way to tell a bot from a human is to low key insert film references into the conversation. Bots won't know what you're talking about. *We'll lose a few members who don't watch movies*, but you can't have it all.


That would be me----or am I a bot?????

Tom


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

reggi said:


> That we're aware of. But one has to wonder what the next level bot will be capable of. Random pics/memes for fun? Easy peasy. Smaller Off Topic threads? All day long, just quote anybody with less than ten posts and say "350", "got what ya paid for", etc. Somebody could program that.
> 
> Tougher would be post a pic of your current job, but even that's not impossible.
> 
> The only real way to tell a bot from a human is to low key insert film references into the conversation. Bots won't know what you're talking about. We'll lose a few members who don't watch movies, but you can't have it all.


Only a bot would say that.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

reggi said:


> I'm happy to hear you've had real results from FB. Are you promoting your page, or writing up some concrete sales copy and boosting it?


It's just a page promotion, it generates a click to my page, then ideally they like what they see and want me to work on their house.

The money is in the shares and likes though, the more popular your page is, the higher up on the search results it's going to end up.

There's another company the same name as mine in CO, and I get regular messages from people in that area looking to have a project done. So somehow, I'm coming up ahead of a local company all the way out there when they search.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I could be a bot….

but no, I mostly post while on the pot.

From my count you’d surmise bowel issues I got

but alas, I’m just a CT geezer with mucho opinions and a desire to express them a lot.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Nordmanslawn said:


> Hi new here and to the online space. We’re getting traffic to our website but no calls.
> 
> Anyone willing to give a few tips or suggestions?
> 
> ...


I would definitely have your number in the top header of each page. Right now a visitor has to scroll down to find it. Also, make a dedicated estimate form and put that link in the top menu of your pages. Something like "Request an Estimate" as the title.


----------



## Nordmanslawn (10 mo ago)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I would definitely have your number in the top header of each page. Right now a visitor has to scroll down to find it. Also, make a dedicated estimate form and put that link in the top menu of your pages. Something like "Request an Estimate" as the title.


I like that thank you. We’re not new to landscaping but it was more of a side gig now we’re jumping full in. So the online business side is new and not having the ability to fallback to the w2 when there’s no work is new.


----------

